# Time to teach about ACVR2B!



## hulksmash (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay guys, usually I nerd out and keep things to myself (or annoy POB with my scientific talk), but due to boredom, I've decided to teach everyone about ACE-031, or ACVR2B, proper dosing, what it does and all that good stuff.

What is ACVR2B?

ACVR2B is a protein that acts as a receptor for activin type 2. Several proteins signal through Activin Type 2 receptors to regulate musle growth.

Guess what? Myostatin signals through those AT2 receptors. Myostatin INHIBITS muscle growth and differentiation, but our little friend ACVR2B binds to Myostatin.

What happens when Myostatin binds to ACVR2B?

Since Myostatin inhibits musle growth, ACVR2B binds to Myostatin and thus we get muscle growth! That's right-you inject some ACVR2B subcutaneously and voila-nothing but muscle growth.

How much do you use? What are the results in muscle increases?

There was one study done on 48 healthy, post-menopausal women. They chose post-menopausal women due to the potential Pituitary gonadal Endocrine-axis effects that can arise from activin binding Activity. Obviously as bodybuilders, we keep that shit in check anyways with ancillary use.

There were randomized 6 cohorts of 8 subjects each (6 active, 2 placebo). They received ONE single dose, but the only dosage I care about is the 3mg/kg one..that's right-3MG PER KILOGRAM, so IF A WOMAN WEIGHED 185lbs, SHE GOT A DOSE OF 249MG!

AGAIN- if you weigh 185lbs, save up and buy 250mg. Here's the reason:

The 3mg/kg group showed a gain of 1.1kg of lean body mass at the day 29 mark.

Remember, that's LEAN BODY MASS gained and they didn't do shit for it, lol. They also increased thigh muscle volume quite a bit.

Anywho, here's the whole study+graphs+tables:

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/mus.23539/full#mus23539-note-0002


With everything said, if you got the money to dose it correctly, imagine if you ran this with AAS!

Hope you guys enjoyed =p


----------



## RedLang (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome post mate.


----------



## Illtemper (Apr 15, 2013)

Pretty impressive but where would you find ace-031?  I could only imagine the results on AAS with it!!


----------



## curls (Apr 15, 2013)

Illtemper said:


> Pretty impressive but where would you find ace-031?  I could only imagine the results on AAS with it!!



ManPower sells it for $80.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2013)

Some of these peps and newly found chems are starting to freak me out a bit. Especially after the GW-50156 crap causing rapid growth of cancer in organs.


----------

